# 724OE B&S DC alternator output



## unome (Aug 29, 2016)

Does it even have an alternator? It has the 120VAC starter but I don't think that relates. Its a B&S 900 (does that mean 900 HP or #/FT :laugh...
It has neither lights nor heated grips but I'd like to put LED lights on it.
I can install an LED bike headlight kit with rechargable 18650 battery but then I need to make sure they are charged before throwing the white stuff around.
Sorry if this has been resolved before. I searched but did not find anything but superedge88's post on installing LED lights.


----------



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

I have a 2013 Toro 826 OE - so I have the same issue - our model engine does not have the DC alternator - and much trouble to retro-fit. That said - I been search EBay for LED lights - haven't come across anything that will fit the handle bar properly. One person recommended wearing a head band with the LED lights attached.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You can use a 12v battery fully charged, it should last a long time with LED lights.

Or maybe upgrade your blower engine with one that has a charging coil capable of running LED lights and hand warmers, sell your existing snowblower engine to cover part of the new engine cost. :blush::blush:


----------



## unome (Aug 29, 2016)

BrooklynDaddy said:


> I have a Toro 82 20136 OE - so I have the same issue - our model engine does not have the DC alternator - and much trouble to retro-fit. That said - I been search EBay for LED lights - haven't come across anything that will fit the handle bar properly. One person recommended wearing a head band with the LED lights attached.


Thanks. That is what I thought. This does seem to be B&S lowest snowblower engine.
I look to dxsoul(dot)com for LED lights. I have a couple of their 7 CREE LED handheld flashlights that is like a car headlight in your hand.:eeek: I was looking through their bike light section and found a couple that could work well (some modification required).



hsblowersfan said:


> You can use a 12v battery fully charged, it should last a long time with LED lights.
> 
> Or maybe upgrade your blower engine with one that has a charging coil capable of running LED lights and hand warmers, sell your existing snowblower engine to cover part of the new engine cost. :blush::blush:


Not ready for an engine swap just for lighting. More power, maybe...:icon_whistling:

I'll make do with some other type of lighting setup.

When I do I'll be sure to post. Hopefully I'll have enough posts to load pics and links. LOL


----------



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

This is 2 item that I came across on EBay - not sure how to hook up on the handle (and I don't want to drill holes). Let me know what you think:

Solarstorm 7500LM 3X CREE T6 LED Front Bicycle Lamp Bike Light Headband Battery | eBay

20000LM 9 x CREE XM L T6 LED 8 x 18650 Bicycle Cycling Light Waterproof Lamp New 508966664033 | eBay


----------



## unome (Aug 29, 2016)

Amazing how quickly led lighting has progressed. 
They both look like decent options but the second one has 9 emitters. How could you ever do with just 3 like on the first option.:roll3yes:
The one I am looking at is Highest quality and Cheap ZHISHUNJIA 7-LED 4000lm 3-Mode White Bicycle Headlamp - Black (6 x 18650) on sale. Very similar to your second option but only has 7 emitters 
It looks like the mount might swivel which would allow it to mount on the upper handle below the control panel.
Or it just might vibrate to heck and back and be worthless.


----------



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

unome said:


> Amazing how quickly led lighting has progressed.
> They both look like decent options but the second one has 9 emitters. How could you ever do with just 3 like on the first option.:roll3yes:
> The one I am looking at is Highest quality and Cheap ZHISHUNJIA 7-LED 4000lm 3-Mode White Bicycle Headlamp - Black (6 x 18650) on sale. Very similar to your second option but only has 7 emitters
> It looks like the mount might swivel which would allow it to mount on the upper handle below the control panel.
> Or it just might vibrate to heck and back and be worthless.


Did you ever make up your mind on the lights ?


Thinking of pulling the trigger and buying this 11-LED unit for < $20.00
Haven't figured out how to mount it on the handle bar.


By Bike 28000LM 11 X CREE XM-L T6 LED Bicycle Cycling Headlight Waterproof Bike | eBay


----------



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

*Started a thread on this light attachment*

Review

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...headlight-attached-snowblower-w-o-stator.html


----------

